# Great way to Celebrate Mothers Day



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Out on the "smokin Deck" with a JDN Antano 1970, a good cup of coffee, and a great Cigar mag.

Promised my wife no smoking in the house today...Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice start to the day.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice man!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good morning sir...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

AHHHHHHH--the smell of coffee and cigars in the morning


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like a beautiful day there and a beauty way to kick it in gear!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great way to start the day


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great start to the day!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Now that's the way to start a day!*


----------

